
Linux Handheld Computer, Pyra, Available for Preorder - bananaoomarang
https://pyra-handheld.com/boards/pages/pyra/
======
beardicus
Is this just a rebranding of the Pandora computer? It looks like it has been
updated (they probably didn't originally have SIM card capabilities in the
Pandora, which was gaming-focused I believe), but I haven't really kept track
of the project, and it's not obvious from the linked page.

I have absolutely no need for this computer, but really want one. What would
_you_ use it for?

~~~
dTal
At the moment I find myself carrying around a netbook (EeePC 901) and a
smartphone (Xperia Mini Pro, slidey keyboard). I'm going to replace both of
them with one of these - it's _well_ over twice as powerful as them put
together. You might think it's a wee big to use as your main smartphone, but
I'm psyched by the ability to run desktop software _comfortably_ on something
that fits in a jacket pocket (apparently the nubs are easily precise enough to
use as a mouse). Desktop software beats the pants off "apps", in the free
software world at any rate. I actually don't give much of a hoot about the
gaming controls - I think of it as like a chunky Neo900.

I'd like to have a go at controlling a wifi quadcopter with it though :)

~~~
fit2rule
>I'd like to have a go at controlling a wifi quadcopter with it though :)

I have two Pandora, and have done just this, albeit BTLE instead of Wifi
(Edit: see [http://flexbot.cc](http://flexbot.cc) for a compatible device)!
The nubs are superlative for the job - quite high resolution - and very
ergonomic. I daresay the Pandora/Pyra are a perfect reprogrammable wifi
controller for RC hobbyists .. I've considered trying to wire up a FrSky
interface or something, but never got around to it .. maybe when my Pyra
arrives I'll have another go.

BTW, I ported CRRC-Sim to the Pandora, and its really, really nice. Probably
the best RC-sim platform I've ever played - having the nubs, and the screen
all integrated into a handheld portable controller .. really, really nice!
Hope you enjoy the experience too - watch for the CRRCSim port for Pyra, when
you get it!

~~~
dTal
That's seriously awesome. You can get tiny FPV wifi quadcopters for pocket
change from China these days, seems like the Pyra would be a perfect companion
device.

Regarding CRRCSim, that's fantastic news. I'd never even heard of that sim. I
got my first full-size CP helicopter last year and have only managed to not
crash it by extensive sim practice in "HeliSimRC". It looks like CRRCSim can
handle helicopters - if so, it's just about the perfect on-the-go timewaster
program for me; even has the same control layout as the real thing!

~~~
fit2rule
Yeah you're really going to enjoy CRRCSim on the Pyra, I promise! Probably the
best sim setup for RC hobbyists around .. at least in terms of hardware
integration.

If you do get into FPV wifi+Pyra, let me know ..

------
donquichotte
I have a bit of trouble seeing a use case here, especially for a price tag of
330-400€. If I want linux, a decent screen and a good battery, I'll buy a
Chromebook for 200€ and install Linux on it. If I want Linux tools and a small
screen, I'll use my Motorola MotoG with GNURoot Debian and a bluetooth
keyboard.

~~~
fit2rule
This is a portable handheld gaming device with excellent controls, a fantastic
hardware design, and most important of all: a simply fantastic community,
which will support the device like no other gaming-console manufacturer can.

Its open source. There are things happening on this platform that won't happen
anywhere else (see: dynamic-recompilation that brings x86 titles to ARM,
seamlessly), and its frankly one of the most exciting new platforms for gaming
out there.

Which portable handheld gaming console has a repo like this -
[http://repo.openpandora.org/](http://repo.openpandora.org/) ? :)

~~~
justifier
this is what i hoped the 'oooyeah' would become.. what a train wreck that
revealed itself to be

i'm glad pandora, now pyra, and community is out there, even if this pyra is
out of my price range

~~~
fit2rule
I think it really matters that the guys behind the Pandora/Pyra are open
source enthusiasts, and not only can they talk the talk, but walk it too.. I
mean, the thing with the Ooya was that there were just Too Many Suits
involved, trying to cash in.. in this case, its techies driving the ship, and
well .. it shows! The products are awesome! :)

------
fit2rule
This is awesome news! A rag-tag bunch of hackers got together and made their
own hardware device. They stuck it out - battling con artists, economic
destitution, and even a freakin' volcano - and managed to get the Pandora out
there in spite of it all.

And now, they're doing it again! We have an open-source friendly
([http://repo.openpandora.org/](http://repo.openpandora.org/)) portable gaming
console that is owned and operated _by the people, for the people_. Not a
major corporation, not some faceless entity - real hackers, accessible to you
and me, pulling it off where nobody else dared to even try.

I can't wait to have a Pyra in my hands! It'll be a very welcome companion to
the two Pandora I already have .. Sweet news guys!

------
preek
They have a demo video of an early prototype unit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4t9Ys8wI6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4t9Ys8wI6k)

------
ParadisoShlee
I own an OpenPandora, and I adore it.. 8 year old tech, originally sold by a
fraud (not involved in Pyra) and supported by a small team of super passionate
fans running a community as a hobby.

I've preordered and cannot wait to upgrade my Pandora, which I use every few
days.. even if it's just playing PS1 games on the train.

------
ddigit
Been waiting for this project ever since it was announced, a most worthy
upgrade from my Pandora. What width the potential for DC, PSP and PC emulation
along with 4G, this should cover most of my mobile needs, maybe I can even get
rid of my smart phone for something with days or weeks of battery time again.

------
hlieberman
What's the usecase for the Cortex-M4s? Is it smart enough to off-load non-
computationally intensive work to the 16-bit chips for "low power", or are
they serving some other purpose?

~~~
mojoB
As mentioned in the sibling, media codec is the nominal case. They are
included in the SOC, not something specific to this project.

Being ARM Cortex processors, they are 32 bit. Allocate them a chunk of RAM,
upload a program and set them running. TI has a driver infrastructure and
sample gstreamer CODECs.

[http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/OMAP5_GLSDK_Software...](http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/OMAP5_GLSDK_Software_Developers_Guide#RPMsg_client_sample_application)

------
Gys
As a mobile linux solution i am looking forward to the pocketCHIP which should
arrive this month. A bit basic maybe but cheap and useful enough for non-
graphical stuff. At least thats what i hope.

~~~
aervo
I am looking forward that device's release as well. If it turns out well I
will order one.

------
andrewclunn
Related question: What's the linux application situation on arm devices? Of
particular interest is the emulator and office / productivity situation.

~~~
fit2rule
It is, simply put, superlative. On ARM we have most of the things that Linux
users are used to, plus things such as dynamic recompilation being used to
bring older x86 titles to the platform. Did you know you can run things like
Starcraft on ARM because of the OpenPandora platform? :)

------
SRSposter
Will you be able to put a ThinkPad TrackPoint on the nubs?

~~~
dTal
Amazingly, yes. The whole thing disassembles by unscrewing, and as the nubs
are separate components you could replace them with whatever you wanted. Given
that both TrackPoints and the nubs use a square peg, it might even just fit
without an adapter.

However it still wouldn't work the same - a TrackPoint responds to force,
while the nubs actually move.

------
Paul_S
I can't find this info anywhere: is the screen matte?

~~~
dTal
It looks that way:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChUw89lW4AA7rc-.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChUw89lW4AA7rc-.jpg)
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdRk7oEWwAEYRNq.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CdRk7oEWwAEYRNq.jpg)

------
cisstrd
The site is very slow for me, can someone confirm this?

(when I click on "Click here to preorder" for example, maybe it has problems
handling the traffic?!)

~~~
SRSposter
Maybe its running on a Pyra.

~~~
cisstrd
considering what websites used to run on 10 or 20 years ago, today's mini-
computers (pyra / raspberry pi / ...) are more than capable of hosting
websites and can deal with more traffic than you might think. that being said
I doubt that's the case here (though I also don't think you were serious).

------
buzztiaan
ordered mine just now <3

~~~
fit2rule
Me too! Can't wait!

------
WatchDog
Wow that site is so responsive it hurts, never see sites that actually expand
to a 2560x1440 screen.

------
chadlavi
Is this a joke?

~~~
kodfodrasz
Modular, Open Source hardware may seem to be a joke to some people. :S

I'm looking forward to developing full stack ES6 application on the go on my
Pyra! Finally the power of Linux at my fingertips even on the BART! Though I
hope the Debian can be changed to Arch...

~~~
ParadisoShlee
There is no reason ArchARM shouldn't work out of the box... I might even
consider branching off a release

